# Acoustic guitar try out



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I had a bit of time, so i went into the music store and thought i would try some acoustic guitars/ The first one i picked up was a Yamaha,for 499.00, then i seen a couple Gibson's one was 2200.00 the other was 1800.00 , so i tryed them out and then seen a nice Fender Acoustic for about 700.00

After it was all said and done, i kept going back to the Yamaha , man did that guitar sing.. the action was pretty decent..
I found the Fender would be my second choice.. The gibsons where nice, had alot of MOP ,but they really needed to be set up.

I think also when you pick up a guitar that is priced at 2200.00 you expect something more..Its got too really stand out , and these two did not., other than looking really nice.
Rick


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yamaha has been making guitars for a long time. They have it down to a science now with all of that experience. Certainly big value for the money and rarely any overhead wasted on endorsees. Probably the most overlooked 'big brand'.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Not to be a mod or anyting but tis is the wrong forum.

I have a mid-low end Yamaha acoustic that I got cheap because it was damaged but it is KILLLLERRR. I love it, it outshines many acoustics I've played.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try out the expensive Yamaha's @ harmony in Belleville droool 

I have an 87 FG 450s that kills and I bought used cheap. It is equal to many high end axes. 

This just got posted 

http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...-Takamine-Electric-Acoustic-W0QQAdIdZ90374428


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

So, did you buy the Yamaha? If not, you might want to also check Larrivee and Taylor.


----------



## thejeff (Dec 28, 2008)

go for the yamaha i have mine and its seems to trump all my friends guitar and i spent like $180 on it (used however but in perfect working order) and have not had a single problem


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Yamahas are really nice guitars.. I bought a black CPX500 a couple of months ago, and that guitar sounds beautiful. I think for the price you can't go wrong really. I really like the built in tuner also.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> So, did you buy the Yamaha? If not, you might want to also check Larrivee and Taylor.


I tried several Taylors at Murch Music in Cambride a few years back and most were as dead as a door knob . Larrivee definately had some better guitars and I have owned a couple some years ago but sold them after getting my Beneteau . 

Yamaha definately makes some pretty good guitars for the $$ and to me they are in the Martin realm by the build and sound .

Another guitar that impresses me is Blue Mountain .


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The best bang for the buck I have seen lately is the Cort Earth series...I am looking at these.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*yamaha*

I haven't bought one yet as i need to sell a few things and i also have a Yamaha FG312 12 string that needs to be taken in a set up.. ,but my choice that day would be the Yamaha model., it sounded amazing.

Rick


----------

